# Working through agencies



## James83 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

Moving to Oz on WHV in September.
Looking for a job in Sydney for first 3months of my trip.. Can you recommend any work agencies or websites that can help me gain a job before my arrival. Also should I adjust my CV to meet any Australian requirements?

Thanks James!


----------

